# I Wanna Get Rich



## musichal (May 24, 2015)

deleted, see blog​


----------



## Firemajic (May 24, 2015)

Ahhh Musichal... Wouldn't we all love to get rich... But realllllyyy... it is the simple things in life that make us rich... The ordinary day to day small pleasures are priceless.. dreams are nice... but one must  never lose sight of the treasures we already possess ... I think you expressed this in a very quirky, unique way... Thanks for sharing your charming poem with me... Peace always... jul


----------



## Sonata (May 24, 2015)

Lovely as usual from you my friend - but I would hate to be rich.  All I require is enough to live on and maybe a wee bit over to help others as I do not think that financial wealth equals happiness and satisfaction.


----------



## musichal (May 24, 2015)

*Can You Write A Worse Poem Than Me?






\/ YES \/*​


----------



## Firemajic (May 24, 2015)

:ChainGunSmiley:*Is this a challenge??? lmao!*


----------



## musichal (May 24, 2015)

*musichalzone Bad Poetry Night Contest


*Do Your Best To Do Your Worst

Post Your Entry In This Thread

True, There's No Ribbon 

But Think Of The *GLORY*!!



[meter and rhyme required]​


----------



## Firemajic (May 24, 2015)

NOOOO... noo.. no! I am way too shy to do this here Musichal!!! Noooo.. can I PM you my bad poems?? or?? nooo?? lol...


----------



## musichal (May 24, 2015)

Firemajic said:


> NOOOO... noo.. no! I am way too shy to do this here Musichal!!! Noooo.. can I PM you my bad poems?? or?? nooo?? lol...



aww, come on, be brave like me - heck, I posted mine without explanation - dare to be bad!


----------



## Firemajic (May 24, 2015)

lmao... well.. my Triolet was very traumatizing .. in the May PiP challenge.. soooo.. umm  no! Maybe the Poetry prompts and word games.... I could maybe be brave there...??


----------



## Sonata (May 24, 2015)

But how can I write a bad poem
when all of my poems are bad

To write a really good poem
now that would be so very hard

So to write one that's worse
would be dissonant

I'm sorry my friend but
to do it I can't


----------



## musichal (May 24, 2015)

We have a trendsetter here in Poet Emeritus Sonata.  Get those entries in, folks.


----------



## Sonata (May 24, 2015)

Poet Emeritus?
I think you mean
Poet Disgusticus


----------



## musichal (May 24, 2015)

Admit it, poets.  This is the stanza which has you so intimidated:

 "Honey suckles smell so good,
 They fill up my nose with smells,
 Like witches on their broomsticks
 when they're outcast with spails."

I know I've set the bar pretty high - er, that is - low.  You think it impossible to do worse, but I have faith.  Just take off those thanking caps and start rotten.


----------



## Firemajic (May 25, 2015)

There was a crooked man
walking a crippled dog
they stepped over a log
causing them......................... Sorry Musichal... I just cannot... sighhhh...


----------



## dither (May 25, 2015)

So who is this, *Rich? *and why are you all wanting to get him/her?

What did he/she do?


----------



## Sonata (May 25, 2015)

dither said:


> So who is this, *Rich? *and why are you all wanting to get him/her?
> 
> What did he/she do?



I once knew a fellow named Rich
Short for Richard as he did explain

So I then called him Dick
Which made him sick

And he never spoke to me again 

[but I did not care as I did not fancy him]


----------

